# ID Plant from Jewels of the Rainforest



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Guys, I've been trying to identify a lant that appears in Jerry G. Walls book, Jewels of the rainforest for YEARS. It appears on page 68 and 80. I think it is either a species of fern or mos, or some other epiphyte. I would love to get ahold of some of this. I've never seen it appear in any viv pics in the US. Can anyone help? Chris


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Post a picture, not everyone here owns that book.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, heres an example pic if it helps!

Thanks!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Oooops, here, I think I did it wrong the first time


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

ohh that does look nice. its like microturf haha.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks. It looks quite similar to Riccia, but I'm not sure if that's it. Probably isn't, but Riccia is very common and is fairly easy to grow.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Riccia. Or something extremely similar


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Unfortunately my best guess is simply that it is two different moss species. Does not look like Riccia to me...
At any rate here are a couple of more pictures of the pictures...


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

The first moss you posted (with the auratus) I believe is a species of Octoblepharum. Which one, I don't know.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Manuran, I did a little t bit of research after your suggestion, and I definetly see the resemblance. I think your right.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

I know this Moss from the top of ancon hill in Panama City were it grows together with Vanilla orchid . At my visit there it was the dry season,but i took some moss and it recovered at home


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> Oooops, here, I think I did it wrong the first time


Dude...Thats a Frog. Not a plant.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, here it is, FINALLY got two quarter size patches of it  Its growing, just not super fast.


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice score! Patients pays off eh? Where did you allocate this plant and what ended up being the species full name?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Of all things, it came in attached to a plant I purchased off ebay from thailand, its an Octoblepharum, good luck on identifying the species, it may be undescribed for all I know


----------

